# Living in Veracruz



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

There are 32 states in Mexico and 1 federal district, let's call it 33.
There are only about 6 states that capture US attention.

Fools!

Veracruz is the next best thing to California in tems of geographical shape, including a variety of envirionment ranging from snowtops to funky beaches. 

Veracruz is the next closest place to the Mexican border, unless you live in the southwest.
Veracruz has almost more beaches than Florida.
Veracruz has more history than any state in Mexico (skipping Tabaco which you probably never heard of, and some teeth remains in the valley of Mexico City)
Veracruz has proportionally less gringos than any other state. (that may not be a plus in your case)
Veracruz has more culture (ok skip most of the other 300 other indigenous peoples) than any other state
Veracruz is a hell of a lot cheaper than Cancun

Ok - I ran out of brags. 
I just wish the third most populated place in Mexico would get some credit


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

...best coffee in Mexico, at least the best coffee I've found yet, and I've been coming here for ten years, living here full time for one. In addition to serving excellent coffee, the coffee houses that serve the coffee are completely classy, and they're not just tourist traps. The shops are always full of locals.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe that it is 31 states plus DF, but who's counting. DonGringo must be counting Veracruz twice, which isn't such a bad idea. Don, if you keep bragging about Veracruz, the state will be crowded with gringos.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I believe that it is 31 states plus DF, but who's counting. DonGringo must be counting Veracruz twice, which isn't such a bad idea. Don, if you keep bragging about Veracruz, the state will be crowded with gringos.


Joaquin - you are right. I do that all the time. Especially when I find stupid web sites taunting to explore Mexico, then listing 20 states and skipping Veracruz.

VC will never be crowded with gringos or other ilk as long as there are news stories like "67 migrants rescued in the jungles of Los Tuxtlas after getting kicked off a truck"


----------

